# Anyone have a champagne colored Cruze?



## mattjt21 (Jul 12, 2013)

Tell him a dealer in Rochester calls it no sale gold and that if he drops another 400 off of it then deal.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Not sure about the with the eco wheels but with the Ltz wheels it looks pretty good.
Still a good a deal.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Unless your a 60 year old lady, dont get it.....its an old ladies color!


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Go with your gut. If you don't like the color, find another car. The reason is regardless of the deal that you're going to get on it. You won't be thinking about the bottom line of what you paid every time you walk up to it. Instead of thoughts of joy of saved money, you will question yourself on why you settled on something you didn't really want.

If it was a 5 year old beater, that's another story. But if you're going with something new....find what you want.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I bought a silver Cruze diesel because I got a really good price on it. Not really my choice of colour but when I drive I get a grin on my face even 12 months later. I buy a car for the driving pleasure and colour is not a problem (within reason) if it is nice to drive.


----------



## CRUZEDAD33 (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a champagne gold cruze.its not a bad color.shines up nice and if its the car u want and style then the color is not a big deal.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

My 90's Buick had that color. It was a beater so I didn't care that much. If you don't like the color and you don't have any intentions of repainting your brand new car let it go. Did it at least have matching tan/doodoo brown interior?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

It's a low maintenance colour. You'll be pleased how easy it is to keep clean. Plus, it is a colour that Cadillac uses - so it has that touch of class. 

What would have been your preferred colour choices?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I actually like the gold color on the cruze. No this color wouldn't be my first choice and yes this color is usually chosen and driven by elderly adults but I still think its a nice color. The gold mist/champagne silver metallic on the cruzes with the 2LT/RS & LTZ RS models actually look more sporty and more appropriate and fitting for younger drivers in my opinion. 

Gold Mist Metallic - 2012 Chevrolet Cruze LTZ - Cocoa/Light Neutral Interior | GTCarLot.com - Vehicle Archive #56514205 , 2013 New Chevrolet Cruze 4dr Sdn Auto 2LT at Empire Chevrolet Buick Serving Winston-Salem, Hickory, NC, IID 10115019 , 2012 Used Chevrolet Cruze 4dr Sdn LT w/2LT at Empire Chevrolet Buick Serving Winston-Salem, Hickory, NC, IID 10530698 , 2013 Chevrolet Cruze LTZ


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Jan 6, 2013)

99_XC600 said:


> Go with your gut. If you don't like the color, find another car. The reason is regardless of the deal that you're going to get on it. You won't be thinking about the bottom line of what you paid every time you walk up to it. Instead of thoughts of joy of saved money, you will question yourself on why you settled on something you didn't really want.
> 
> If it was a 5 year old beater, that's another story. But if you're going with something new....find what you want.


After thinking for 10 minutes that's exactly the conclusion I came to.



Tomko said:


> It's a low maintenance colour. You'll be pleased how easy it is to keep clean. Plus, it is a colour that Cadillac uses - so it has that touch of class.
> 
> What would have been your preferred colour choices?


Blue topaz, crystal red tintcoat, or atlantis blue.


----------



## ctheham (May 31, 2013)

Here is a picture of mine. I have a 2LT with the cocoa leather interior. I think it makes the car seem more luxurious having this color combination, personally.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Blue topaz, crystal red tintcoat, or atlantis blue.


These colours are on the opposite spectrum of champagne silver. 

I suggest you pass on this one and keep searching for what you want. I don't think you'll ever be able to form an emotional attachment to it and will regret the purchase throughout your ownership.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Rusty Shackleford said:


> After thinking for 10 minutes that's exactly the conclusion I came to.


Cool.Find what you want. If you're patient and try hard enough, you should be able to find 2014 with similar pricing


----------



## Stl13 (Jul 9, 2013)

Rusty Shackleford said:


> After thinking for 10 minutes that's exactly the conclusion I came to.
> 
> 
> 
> Blue topaz, crystal red tintcoat, or atlantis blue.


I just bought a Atlantis blue 2LT from Elco last month.


----------



## bri2001 (Jul 9, 2013)

Find one the color you want at another dealership and use the price on this one as a negotiating tool. Don't tell them you hate that color, tell them you like it better actually  Tell them if they won't match the price you will buy the champagne car instead.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I have a Cruze Turbo Diesel in Champagne with Cocoa/Tan interior and I love the color. However, as others have stated, don't get it if you won't be happy with it. Especially with a new car.


----------



## Kaharnett (Aug 5, 2013)

My Holden cruze is (mirage glow) pretty much champagne. Looks great with the cdx wheels and chrome work.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

looks really sharp....Hennessy Mazda Buick GMC - 2012 Chevrolet Cruze LTZ - Stock Number R38401 - YouTube


----------

